# Shared Memory Graka



## redX (13. September 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Habe mal ne Frage. Ich suche ein Billignotebook. Habe eins gefunden mit folgender Grafikkarte:

Intel® Grafik Media Accelerator 900 mit bis zu 64MB (shared system memory)

Reicht die für etwas Officeanwendungen und DVD schauen ? Schon odr? Mehr muss sie nicht leisten können.

MFG
redX


----------



## Y05h1 (13. September 2005)

Hi!!

Zum DVD schauen und Office Anwendungen etc. reicht die allemal.

Ne wirklich gute graka brauchst du nur für aktuelle Spiele.

Y05h1


----------



## turboprinz (13. September 2005)

HiHo,
also wie schon gesagt für das was du machen willst richt die. Aber bedenke das die einige MB von deinem RAM "klaut". Also sind mindesten 512MB angesagt, sonnst bremst es den ganzen Rechner aus.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## redX (13. September 2005)

Danke danke Leute!! Ich bin mir dem bewusst  

MFG
redX


----------

